# Mini Kyuubi(first coloring)



## silentj (Oct 23, 2007)

I was bored tonight so I decided to take a shot at coloring the mini kyuubi.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks pretty good! The color is right and the highlighting and shading look good  Keep at it!


----------



## blueava21 (Oct 23, 2007)

Not to shabby for your first coloring. A plain, black background works really well against the red. Nice work!


----------



## Brigade (Oct 23, 2007)

dude i like that alot i like shading you did and by the way the coloring is really good for your first time i just wanna what you will do in the future keep it up dude


----------



## Denji (Oct 23, 2007)

That's pretty good. I like the shading.


----------



## lolek (Oct 24, 2007)

he isn't good :/ 
meaby add fur  if u do that will be cool xD


----------



## Franklin Stein (Oct 24, 2007)

its not bad but u could add some more texture into it like the hair


----------



## The Boss (Oct 24, 2007)

OH!! How interesting!!  

Strong Points:
The color looks good! I love that shade of reddish orange! I also like where the light source is. Very nice. 

Weak Points:
The shading could use some more work. It looks airbrushed and shows no dept. I am sure if you spend a little more time with it, it will look even better. ^^


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Oct 24, 2007)

That was good! I suggest you improve the shading and put a bright and fiery effect on it.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks good but next time save it ask a png so the quailty is good.


----------



## fraj (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks alright to me. Red for it is not the best colour but it would gel well with a black background. But besides thats its a good attempt


----------



## natwel (Nov 3, 2007)

i love the shades of red


----------



## Aina (Nov 5, 2007)

lolek said:


> he isn't good :/
> meaby add fur  if u do that will be cool xD



I'm pretty sure chakra doesn't take form into hair.

You did it correctly, very nice job. :]


----------



## Vance (Nov 5, 2007)

_Very nice, for those confused about the fur, that is actually Naruto's blood._


----------



## Barry. (Nov 5, 2007)

Pretty good for a first coloring. Keep it up.


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 6, 2007)

That for a first coloring is very good indeed. You could ad more detail to the tails and body fur. however, it does look nice.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 7, 2007)

looks angry and strong....exactly like how a mini kyuubi is.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 8, 2007)

That looks OK.... maybe you should add a background pic too...


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 8, 2007)

looks alright.. kinda plain.. but as its your first colouring.. ill cut you some slack.


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Nov 15, 2007)

the quality doesn't look good enough


----------



## Byakkö (Nov 15, 2007)

It's a bit shaky, but you're a first timer so it's okay. 

Try working on your backgrounds, and shading.


----------

